# Karavan Trailer and an SUV



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Which model Karavan Dave?

http://www.karavantrailers.com/boat.cfm


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

MF'r. This is unbelievable. It's for boats 12-15'. I will never buy another #$#($*# boat out of state.

Model # SL-1500-52

http://www.karavantrailers.com/spec_sheet.cfm?photo=aluminum%5Fibeam%2Ejpg


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do the bunks extend past and support the transom?
Is there at least 24 inches from the bow to the hitch?
Is the tongue weight at least 10% of the total trailer and hull weight?

If you answer no to those questions, then you do have a problem.

If yes, then the trailer fits the hull.

If you're worried about contact with the cross-frames, add a center roller at each cross-frame.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1329683684


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

The bunks are just over 16" away from the transom.
There is 35" from the bow of the boat to the hitch.
10%? How do I determine that? I can easily pick up the front of the trailer with one hand.

I just called Richard. We are going to talk to Karavan on Monday.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the bunks aren't supporting the transom, then the dealer fouled up big time!
That's what happens when a minimum wage employee is told to put a hull on a trailer
without being given specific instructions as to which trailer. Without the bunks supporting the transom
the weight of the outboard and road vibrations will stress the hull to the point of damage occurring.


measuring tongue weight...

http://www.etrailer.com/faq-trailertowtips.aspx

love them bathroom scales...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Richard said they have been using these for 2 years on the SUV.

I'm not impressed with this purchase yet. Love the boat, but damn it seems like one thing after another.. :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sure, on the 14 maybe...you have the 17... 


"Transom must be supported" is not a new thing

http://books.google.com/books?id=5gQIuMfYoOwC&pg=PA168&lpg=PA168&dq=trailer+must+support+transom&source=bl&ots=s0s8zCrgA0&sig=-zChti6xayfoE6eX_5Z4BRTqE20&hl=en&sa=X&ei=5TRuT-KOOoTWtgfQvbChBg&sqi=2&ved=0CEoQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=trailer%20must%20support%20transom&f=false


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Also from Karavan's site it says Transom to Bow eye 116" to 150".. The SUV is some where around 190". ( I had a hard time measuring it by myself)

I can't wait to here what Karavan has to say...

Brett do you think I could get the tongue weight by using a fishing scale? It my not be 100%, but should get me in the ball park.??

I'm heading to the gym to relieve some stress. I'll toss up a picture or two when I get back.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's why I buy direct. Rather than through a dealer....

Mel only uses float on trailers on his boats. 
I have had mine since 2010 and love it. Rides like a dream. No issues with any of my copperheads sitting on it. 

Dealers tend to shove whatever they can make more profit off of onto the purchaser. 
What did you pay for that trailer? If you don't mind me asking. 

The full aluminum float-on trailers go for $1200. 

I don't trust dealers. They're after the money.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Wether it be from Mel, Richard or the man on the moon.. the proper trailer should have been used. 

Im about to go take a few pictures of things I see that could pose potential problems.

Karavan trailer was 1250.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Here yall go.



















Those bolts are and cross member are gonna be mighty close come launch time...









Oops there is the spot..thats another thread though...  :










When tightened down it pulls the bow DOWN and forward not just forward. It is not tightend down in this picture. 

Im not a boating expert by any means. What do yall think about these pictures? Am I right about being some what concerned??


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

way to much hanging over the transom---

is that discoloration the blemish you mentioned?

I do not see that coming out of the factory.

I am betting it was damaged and repaired somewhere else......................................


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> way to much hanging over the transom---
> 
> is that discoloration the blemish you mentioned?
> 
> ...



There was a air bubble in the gel coat.. they fixed it but could not get the proper gel coat.. They didn't catch the air bubble till the day before delivery, but he boat had been sitting at their shop for 2 weeks.. : Any ways thats another thread.. let stick with the trailer dilema.. haha


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Dave,

I just got some pics about the gelcoat late today and I've just sent you an email, Sat. evening at 8 pm.  and then I see this trailer issue.  Personally, I'm about speechless.  I'm not saying everything is perfect at our end, but that setup is intolerable and it will be corrected. Richard has used the Karavan's and maybe they just got the wrong model or something but its just simply beyond me how this could happen. 

I'll be speaking with Richard on this before I'll be speaking with Karavan.

Thanks for your patience!

Mel


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That is ridiculous. But Its expectable from dealers. Someone i know had the same issues with a local dealer down here (Bob Hewes) with the purchase of an 18 hpx. 

I would call bossman and complain about the terribleness that is the trailer, and that gelcoat "repair". 
Color matching gelcoat isn't rocket science. If the color they received was different, they should be smart enough to tone it to where it needs to be. Or of they're incapable of doing so, call someone in to do it. It's not only their reputation they're tarnishing.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Hopefully Mel will continue to offer direct sales in the future, because I would never do business with a dealer like that when I could go straight through Ankona.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

I feel compelled to wade into this issue. I am not sure of all of the facts regarding the trailer or blemish issue on this boat and certainly hope the original poster has satisfactory results with his concerns. I will say that in my experience neither the manufacturer or dealer are perfect. And they share a share a common factor - they involve humans. Because of that - shit happens. Besides my recent purchase of my skiff, I have also worked for over 16 years in specialty vehicle manufacturing and sales and see things get twisted up all the time. And I cannot recall ever an occasion when one party wanted to screw another party. It was, however, usually a case of several things going wrong at once. We should give everyone involved a chance to work things out. If they don't - then all is fair game.

Also, to keep things in perspective - I had a issue that this dealer resolved for me when I did not get any assistance from the manufacturer. 

Dave, I hope you get your issues resolved quickly and to your satisfaction so you can get to the business of enjoying your new skiff.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Superdave...  I've had my boat back to Bossman about 3 times now for trailer issues.  That roller that is on the front of your trailer IS THE FIX for this boat and trailer combination.  He tried to extra bunks, that didn't work at all.  I WILL TELL YOU, and listen...  when you launch, DO NOT put the boat in beyond 3/4 of the tires.  IF you submerge the trailer beyond that, YOU WILL Scrape on the frame of the trailer where that big metal square is in the front.  Other than that, that roller has fixed the issues.  You just have to be very careful launching it off and putting it back on.  If it's too low in the water you will have problems.  
Richard has fixed the trailer multiple times and redone the gel coat 3 times now!!!!  The Ankona SUV 17 just doesn't fit well on this trailer.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Dave,
> 
> I just got some pics about the gelcoat late today and I've just sent you an email, Sat. evening at 8 pm.  and then I see this trailer issue.  Personally, I'm about speechless.  I'm not saying everything is perfect at our end, but that setup is intolerable and it will be corrected.  Richard has used the Karavan's and maybe they just got the wrong model or something but its just simply beyond me how this could happen.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mel! I sent you an Email back!  


Charlie, what you describing is exactly what I'm picturing in my head happening.. 

Richard said that "self centering roller" helps. If the bunks on the trailer weren't so low that would help a some.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I used to cringe launching the SUV 17. Everytime I ended up hearing that sound it just ruined my day of fishing. Hopefully this will end any future problems. The SUV17 design is just very tough for trailers. Read all the threads from everyone else. Even those with float-ons have trouble. Unfortunately all the ramps are different angles too, so that makes it more challenging.
Goodluck and keep us updated!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I purchased a Karavan direct from them. And it did not fit my boat right. It was undersised with too much over hang as yours. I gave them the demensions of the boat and they assured me this was the correct size. It wasn't. But I was stuck with it. I picked it up on the way to pick up my boat out of state  in Key West. So I feel your pain. I eneded up replaceing the axle also because it was to weak. It flexed so bad the inside of my tires would wear out in 500 miles or so. See if you can ditch Karavan and get a Ramlin. It may be more but you get what you pay for. That $900 Karavan cost me another $900 in tires,axles,bearings and a ass load of frustration and time. What a deal great deal I got! 

OH YEAH. THAT GELCOAT REPAIR JOB IS ABOUT AS HALF ASS AS IT GETS!!! BOSSMAN SHOULD BE ASHAMED


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A custom build should have a custom matched trailer IMHO. To hear of all these problems with a new skiff and trailer combo, one would think that this would have been resolved after the first or second instance. Swampfox hit the nail on the head with using a Ramlin. They build custom trailers for custom boats that don't need any mods or extra rollers and fit properly. I would be royally ticked off knowing my new rig had these issues coming straight from the dealer. Sure takes the fun out of buying a brand new combo...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Loadmaster is my pick and great customer service re. parts


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> A custom build should have a custom matched trailer IMHO. To hear of all these problems with a new skiff and trailer combo, one would think that this would have been resolved after the first or second instance. Swampfox hit the nail on the head with using a Ramlin. They build custom trailers for custom boats that don't need any mods or extra rollers and fit properly. I would be royally ticked off knowing my new rig had these issues coming straight from the dealer. Sure takes the fun out of buying a brand new combo...


well said


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I talked with Tom at Karavan Trailers in Fla. and he said the boat seems as if it is too long. Corrective action? Move the winch forward and install "log bunks". I informed him that I was not in Florida for him to do the work, so he then said he would mail me the brackets. Umm, so I'm supposed to do the work myself? Make the log bunks and mount them : I don't think so. 

I did move the winch forward to where I though was an acceptable distance from the hitch and my bunks are 8" from the tansom. I'm still getting a downward pull from the winch which puts a lot of force on the hull where it meets the "self centering roller" so I just leave it unhooked for now. :-/

Good Grief..... :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> he said the boat seems as if it is too long


classic spin remark there...the boat's too long, not the trailer is too short...  


maybe you ought to send them a link to the Shoreland'r how to section 

http://www.shorelandr.com/pages/o_e_tc_measure.aspx


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > he said the boat seems as if it is too long
> 
> 
> classic spin remark there...the boat's too long, not the trailer is too short...
> ...



I just don't know what to do. I hate complaining like a Beotch. I'm just tired of this all together. I bought a new boat because I was sick of working on my RiverHawk every weekend.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hang in there Dave,

I'm sure Mel is working on a solution for you.


I wouldn't want to be the rigger at Bossman's boats that let this one out the door.  

If he was following the instructions of the manager at the dealership, that's even sadder.  :-[


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm just going to keep most of my comments to myself at this point. 


Mel has been the only one to get in touch with me on any of these problems. It just makes this all so difficult because of the distance between us.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

The issue you have is with the dealer. Mel sold them the boat. Karavan sold them a trailer. They made the final decisions. Hopefully they will step up. This is a deal they will lose money on at this point. Hopefully they understand you can't profit on every deal and make it right.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Dave, if you get to a point where you need some help, don't hesitate to give me a shout. We'll go down to the ramp and get that jewel set up right.

Bossman ought to be ashamed of themselves for setting that rig up that way.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> The SUV17 design is just very tough for trailers.  Read all the threads from everyone else. Even those with float-ons have trouble.  Unfortunately all the ramps are different angles too, so that makes it more challenging.


Was there something I was doing different? I had a Float On trailer for my SUV 17 and I never had an issue like what I have been reading about. The Float On, to me was a dream to launch and load every time. I never had any damage to the skiff from the trailer. Florida Goat has my old SUV with the Float On and can attest to it. What are you doing to get damage on the nose?

When I would launch the SUV, I would back it down, get the tires probably about halfway wet (depending on the slope of the ramp and the tide) and then push the skiff off of the trailer and tie it to the dock. When loading it on the trailer, I eased up about halfway up the trailer, got out and wenched it the rest of the way up. NEVER had an issue. Pulling the skiff was nothing. Maybe I got lucky, but I am pretty sure I had the same Float On trailer made for the SUV that everyone else had.....and I will have a Float On when it comes to the ShadowCast.

"A custom build should have a custom matched trailer IMHO." - After Hours2
The Float On's used by Ankona when purchased direct are custom built for each of the skiffs in their line.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As well as Rory's SUV doesnt hit his float on. And his is black. You would see the scratches from a mile away. I love my float on.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well the Karavan needs at least two keel rollers between the self centering roller and winch post. That is going to be the only way to protect the keel of the boat. However since the boat is so low on the trailer I'm not sure if they will fit.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree w/ Shadowcast. If I put the trailer too far in the water the nose will hit the crossbar if the tires are about half wet I have no issues and I just winch the boat the rest of the way.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The bow roller is supposed to be just slightly above the bow eye, not under it. Thats why when your winchin it , it feels like your pullin it down and not up the trailer. And as previously stated, your transom should never hang off your bunks, it will overtime hog your hull. Everyone on here is spot on, especially paint it black, dealers make money on every thing they sell you, and the labor. Some just care a little more than others. Its especially bad because they knew you were out of state, so im sure someone looked at it and said "oh well, we'll never see this boat again anyways.." a properly setup trailer is very nice. When i used to do deliveries, i would take every boat that i havent exactly dialed in and written the measurements on, to the water and se it up with the customer. Sometimes it would take an hour and a couple ins and outs but oh well, it was right when i was done. Same thing if someone came in and bought just a new trailer for their existing boat. All of my experience is with ez loader trailers, and i really like them. They have alot of adjustability.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

The winch assembly will not go up high enough.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Iam with shadowcast I load and unload my suv with no problems. If its a steep ramp slow down and take your time. I drive mine half way up and crank the rest. If you do put the center roller on, I dont think it would matter how you load or unload. Love the float on trailer


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> If its a steep ramp slow down and take your time.


That is the key to it all, IMHO......regardless of the angle of the ramp.  Take the time to take care of your boat.  The SUV is light enough, you can situate it on the ramp, wench it up close, drive out of the ramp, and then properly finish it off away from the ramp.  With practice, this process will take you 2-3 minutes top.....with the Float On trailer.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats what im saying. The bow pulpit is too small, the bunks are too short, basically they put a size smaller trailer under your boat. Im sure it would probably be great for a 14 suv. And why is everyone rubbing it in the op's face about how good their float on is? He gets it ... Fact is, he bought the boat and had it setup sight unseen, he put his trust into the dealer and they messed up, end of story. Sure it could have been a simple mistake with the trailer, but that gelcoat work just shows complete lack of care. Heck, theyre an authorized dealer for ankona, you think they woulda just called mel and asked for a spare quart of matching gelcoat... But it looks like they tried to half a$$ it even more and mix green pigment into a white gelcoat and got it wrong. It wouldve been easier to do it the right way, but it seems they just wanted the boat gone down the road.

To th op, and all potential buyers of any boat brand, 
I understand your pain, this is why you see the boat in person.
Sure it wouldve cost $500 bucks to drive or fly down to do it but you now wouldve saved that money and hassle in the long run.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

"Karavan Trailer and SUV" [smiley=threadjacked.gif]


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> "Karavan Trailer and SUV"  [smiley=threadjacked.gif]


Thanks! Haha 

I just sent a nice email out so its just a waiting game now....


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow. Let the games begin... :

Any one want a deal on a SUV and a Karavan?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1329683684/25#25


It sounds like a Dealer problem not an Ankona problem in this instance


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

It's a dealer problem for me. Trailer and the spot. 

Either my trailer gets fitted correctly or I get a new trailer.. or so thats what I've asked. I'm about to come unglued. I've got a brand new boat with a huge spot on the side of it and a trailer that will scar my keel if not loaded or launched correctly in addition to the winch height issue but, they didn't tell me that when I sent my deposit in. 

But this being 10.5 hours away is a big @&#$*?! Problem. 

well I vented some... sorry fellow microskiffers.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

deep breaths, It sucks but it will be taken care of. It always does hang in there


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Bossman called and Bossman is stepping up.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> > The SUV17 design is just very tough for trailers.  Read all the threads from everyone else. Even those with float-ons have trouble.  Unfortunately all the ramps are different angles too, so that makes it more challenging.
> 
> 
> Was there something I was doing different?  I had a Float On trailer for my SUV 17 and I never had an issue like what I have been reading about.  The Float On, to me was a dream to launch and load every time.  I never had any damage to the skiff from the trailer.  Florida Goat has my old SUV with the Float On and can attest to it.  What are you doing to get damage on the nose?
> ...


I've got to politely disagree. I load mine the same way as you wrote and I've had problems. When I load the boat with the trailer wheels half way wet, the nose of the boat is lower than the crossmembers as it comes up and has to ride up over them. The yellow plastic crossmember guards are there to protect it the nose but I still don't like dragging the boat across them. 

I usually walk the boat up to the crossmember right in front of the axle and then hook and wench it from there. This winter I was doing that in a hard wind and as I was walking it up, the wind swung the boat nose around it just missed the yellow guard. The boat barely touched the aluminum crossguard and got a chunk of gel coat knocked out of it. 

I have also had on more than one occasion the cross member guard pop off of the rivet that holds it on, as I was pushing the boat off of the trailer. When the guard came off it damaged the gel coat along the keel of the boat as the boat slid down the crossmember. 

None of these things have anything to do with Mel or Ankona...I love the boat. The quality and ride of the trailer is awesome. I just think things would be so much easier if the trailers had lower cross members, rollers or higher bunks. I should be able to load and unload my boat from the trailer without stressing over these things going wrong. I'm glad it's working out for some of you. But I don't think the ones of us who are having issues are mistreating our boats, so please don't assume that.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I think Shadowcast would be a lot less presumptuous if he had an official vendor tag on this forum, and thus the responsibility associated with it.  But alas, no vendor designations on the forum.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I think Shadowcast would be a lot less presumptuous if he had an official vendor tag on this forum, and thus the responsibility associated with it.  But alas, no vendor designations on the forum.


This.

Every other vendor on the forum gets called out immediately and questioned to the fifth degree, i cant believe it hasnt happened to Ankona yet.
Im not being mean, or calling anybody out. But fair is fair and equality is equality


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

So, what did bossman say? I'm curious as all get out!

The ankona isn't the only flats boat with this problem. I have a friend with an east cape and he has to be careful not going to deep in the water as well. Look at the shape and design of a lot of the flats boats. Steep angles and deep ramps suck for them.

So far my new roll bar is working. Now, like I said I put the tires only halfway in the water and I crank the boat up the trailer. The thing is so light that I don't even break a sweat!!


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Just to clear the air on a couple of things:

(1)  There will be no fixing this  Karavan trailer.  I will intervene and that trailer will be replaced with a Float-On. Ankona produced an SUV to Bossman's spec's and they provided engine, trailer, rigging and options. I have no idea about the details, pricing, etc. but this Karavan thing is getting veto'd!

(2)  No trailer is perfect, no not even a $3k Ramlin.  You can miss their cross members too even with a big wide roller on it.  Ask me how I know   Customer was not very happy with me.....

(3)  We're working  with Float-On to come up with 1 universal roller mount for front cross member or even the rear cross member if you want to 'dry launch'.  The 'C' channel cross members have been reversed so the riveted skid pad have the rivets in compression mode if hit by the bow, not in the shear direction, which causes the skid pad to dislodged.

(4)  ShadowCast's comments aren't related to any vendor association with Ankona.  They are related to his direct experience with his 17 SUV.  I first came to know Jon thru his efforts with the CCA while he had his Mitzi.  Later he became a customer with his SUV and during this time he provided great feedback on the attributes on the SUV and consistent ideas improving skiff design.  Only after he sold his SUV did we begin to work together about the development of the ShadowCast skiff.  Wasn't about his name on that, it was originally just the Shadow 16, but turned out it had possible trademark problems.  Now, yes, he's an official 'rep' for Ankona and that will on our website soon on our contact page.

(5) NOW THE IMPORTANT THING 

We've had great success because of our customers.  And you know what?  Our worst enemy has been our success and I've not done well on follow up after the sale customer service on problems, mostly small, but in my mind they should all be addressed.  Topnative2 can attest to my lack of focus!  But like the trailer issues,  I should have have already had an optional roller a done deal.  We had a problem with the gas shock ends on the hatch lids and a customer found ideal SS ends for us.  Why?  Because I wasn't taking care of the problem.

Ankona certainly isn't perfect but we're trying to improve.  We have a better selection of skiffs than ever at what I think offers the best value and build quality available.  I'm committed to bringing our customer service in line with that.... and bringing a watchful eye over what a dealer or rep is telling their customers!

Thanks to all our customers' support!

Mel


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

- [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Just to clear the air on a couple of things:
> 
> (1)  There will be no fixing this  Karavan trailer.  I will intervene and that trailer will be replaced with a Float-On.  Ankona produced an SUV to Bossman's spec's and they provided engine, trailer, rigging and options.  I have no idea about the details, pricing, etc. but this Karavan thing is getting veto'd!
> 
> ...



Thank you Sir!


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well spoken Mel. Things happen, it's how we handle them that seems to make the difference.
Josh


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Will this be a replacement for all people who have purchased the Karavan trailer? Or should I stick with mine since it seems to be fixed now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

> Will this be a replacement for all people who have purchased the Karavan trailer?  Or should I stick with mine since it seems to be fixed now?



Your trailer issues are fixed right?


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Wasn't asking for your opinion there Brazil, but thanks. 

Considering it has been in the shop 3x, gel coat repaired 3x, and just picked the boat back up from the shop with this final attempting hoping to be fixed... I guess we'll see if it is Truly fixed.

But as always, thanks for putting your 2 cents in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

> Wasn't asking for your opinion there Brazil, but thanks.
> 
> Considering it has been in the shop 3x, gel coat repaired 3x, and just picked the boat back up from the shop with this final attempting hoping to be fixed... I guess we'll see if it is Truly fixed.
> 
> But as always, thanks for putting your 2 cents in.



I will post my opinion on this forum. 

You live in Jacksonville and made a mistake by buying from a dealer that sold you a POS trailer and now you want Mel to replace it with a float-on when you should have gone to Mel in the 1st place. 

Consider it a learning experience.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, no I don't live in Jax, but continue to state your opinions, this is America after all 

And since you must know everything, my concerns were stated to Mel and Richard from the beginning, I just didn't throw as big a stink I guess, that I did learn from, however Richard has made every attempt to fix this thing and has paid for the gel coat repairs everytime! I will say, the people i've talked to on here have also had issues with the Float-On trailers, so it's not just the Karavan trailers. Everyone has issues with the front part of the trailer. Just think it takes a learning curve with this boat.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Just to clear the air on a couple of things:
> 
> (1)  There will be no fixing this  Karavan trailer.  I will intervene and that trailer will be replaced with a Float-On.  Ankona produced an SUV to Bossman's spec's and they provided engine, trailer, rigging and options.  I have no idea about the details, pricing, etc. but this Karavan thing is getting veto'd!
> 
> ...



I respect the hell out of that!!!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

There are a lot of "future shoppers", like myself, that cruise this Forum and make mental notes for that day that it is time to shop for a new skiff... I have followed this one with interest, as the Ankona seems to be a popular choice, and have been following how this is all handled. While I feel badly to hear the problems that superdave has had, this has been a most informative post.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> There are a lot of "future shoppers", like myself, that cruise this Forum and make mental notes for that day that it is time to shop for a new skiff... I have followed this one with interest, as the Ankona seems to be a popular choice, and have been following how this is all handled. While I feel badly to hear the problems that superdave has had, this has been a most informative post.



Rooster, know that Bossman and Mel (Ankona) are treating me right.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I'd like to add that Float-On is trying to help also (tho' they themselves have no reason to do so). They are really backed up with orders, not just mine, but will try and get a trailer for Dave produced as soon as possible. As well as get our roller option kit done!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

What about curved crossmembers???


----------



## Clouser (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought a 17 SUV from Mel with a Float-On trailer. I have had absolutely no problem launching or loading. The hull does have a deep bow and I can see that you could have a problem at some ramp angles. Could be the ramp I use. I just wanted to say the boat and trailer have been great. Mel built a boat that was affordable and does everything I wanted and expected. I posted a few pictures when the boat was complete and have fished every weekend since.
I think I will add the rolller just to be safe and damage to the boat would just kill me. 
Fred


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been watching this post and have decided to comment. 

I've been running a Tom Gordon Waterman (yes he sold back to Hells Bay, but it was built while he was in business and to this day I stubbornly refuse to call it a HB Waterman) for several years now. The Waterman rides on a Ram-Lin trailer. I will tell everyone that if you put that trailer any further down the ramp than the tires just touching the water the skiff can be a PIA to launch or retrieve. BUT this really depends on the ramp angle and condition. No two ramps are the same and each ramp until experienced at all tidal stages can impose some unique challenges.

I talked to a few folks who owned Watermans many years ago and said that back then there was a problem with the trailer setups which would pinch, for lack of a better way to describe it, the bow of the boat and caused the hull some serious damage. The trailer manufacture and the old HB worked very hard and created a solution. 

That situation and this are much the same however the "in-tard-nets" were not as prevalent and the problem was corrected with little fan fair. 

Having known Mel for several years I can not imagine that this situation will not be addressed. I feel very bad for Mr. Dave (sorry don't know your last name) It sounds like several things have gone poorly on his purchase. These experiences can most certainly sour that day which is supposed to be such a happy one.

What I have come to learn over the years, is not that "stuff" happens, because it undoubtedly will at the most inopportune time. But how that "stuff" is handled. As this shows more about the character of those whom I deal with than the product with which "stuff" went wrong.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

My problem is mostly getting the skiff on the trailer and then having to lift the bow onto the roller. Sometimes that can't happen and the skiff is only 3/4 on the trailer until I get to level ground.

Now if I drive the skiff on I have no issues as the weight of me keeps the bow up and goes right onto the roller.

I have had a couple HB skiffs and love how my SUV17 came out. I was looking to build a skiff for around 10K as a "project". I have scratches and scrapes, but I run this skiff hard and have a lot of fun with it unlike the HB skiffs where a scratch would cause me to cuss and be pissed off for the rest of the day.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> I have scratches and scrapes, but I run this skiff hard and have a lot of fun with it unlike the HB skiffs where a scratch would cause me to cuss and be pissed off for the rest of the day.


Amen to that, BrazilNut.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man.....based on the attached pics of that Karavan trailer, for the same $ from Mel, the Float-On looks like a steal! 

Hope you get satisfaction on all your issues :-/


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Talked to Mel yesterday and let's just say all my issues are being taken care of and then some....  Mel, you are the man!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Outstanding [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

